# Lake Rockwell info



## black dog

I've never fished lake rockwell and was wondering if anybody had any info for me.....i.e. where to launch, what species, is it worth the effort. thanks


----------



## rp101

If I am not mistaken, Rockwell is not fishable. Only place allowed is off of the road by gaurd rails. Even that may be illegal. But l have heard of many BIG fish in the Rock. Crappies, cats, perch, bass, bluegill, even heard of walleye. You may want to do a search on Rockwell to view other posts or threads about this lake.

Take care


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

no fishing in there


----------



## bassmastermjb

You guys are replying to a post you know nothing about, so I'll set the record straight. I run a bait shop out of my house on Lake Rockwell Road, it wouldn't make sense if the lake was off limits.Your missing out on some good fishing. Lake Rockwell is fishable in 3 different areas:
1) RT 14 causeway.You are not allowed to park on Rt 14, but the gentleman in to first house on the right with all the vehicles in the yard, going towards Streetsboro, lets you park in his yard for $3.00-$4.00.Last year it was $4.00 but one of my customers said he was only charged $3.00 this year.Causeway produces huge pike around the bridge and good sized bass and perch.Some smallies are caught close to where the river empties into the lake.Had a customer pull a 6lb'er last year.Good sized cats on bluegills or cutbait.The crappie might be the biggest in the state and it's just about time for them to take off.Also has walleye, bluegill,stripers and carp.

2)Culvert Pipe by R.A. Sand and Gravel on Lake Rockwell Road.Good crappie spot and produced an 8lb bass each of the last 2 years also 1-9lb'er last year.The fish was officially weighed at West Branch Bait & Tackle.The same guy missed a bigger one the same day.

3)Beneath the dam at the pumphouse(waterplant) on Ravenna Road.At first glance it don't look like much, but is a decent place to fish.Good pike, smallie, largemouth and crappie spot.The best fishing is right at dusk when the fish make their way up the river to feed.Good spot to catch the 30-40lb catfish.Had guys hook into them often,but never land them due to using too light of gear.

I didn't print this to "pimp" my bait or sell tackle.I've lived on the lake for the past 22 years and know what kind of fish Lake Rockwell produces.Don't miss out on a good thing if you like to fish...........Mark


----------



## mrphish42

Well said mark.......nothin like the old "tell it like it is"....and about this lake you definitely know 100 % more about what goes on there, than anyone I know about.....It should help out those with far less knowledge on.......... what/where/why.............Jon Sr.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...Mark knows the in's and out's of Rockwell...If anyone knows he will...Akron Water has a gold mine there...If they put in a launch and charged $100 for an 8 hour day on the water...Electric only...And only allowed to keep 1 fish Trophy that is ...I would be in line for a week if I had too..to get a permit....I know new state records live and die there....no doubt in my mind...Great Post Mark...
 GOOD FISHING GUYS


----------



## Lewzer

Mark,
Where do you park to fish these spots? Isn't it no parking along the dam?




> )Beneath the dam at the pumphouse(waterplant) on Ravenna Road.At first glance it don't look like much, but is a decent place to fish.Good pike, smallie, largemouth and crappie spot.The best fishing is right at dusk when the fish make their way up the river to feed.Good spot to catch the 30-40lb catfish.Had guys hook into them often,but never land them due to using too light of gear.





> Culvert Pipe by R.A. Sand and Gravel on Lake Rockwell Road.Good crappie spot and produced an 8lb bass each of the last 2 years also 1-9lb'er last year.The fish was officially weighed at West Branch Bait & Tackle.The same guy missed a bigger one the same day.


----------



## PAYARA

Bassmaster-Is there anywhere to obtain this information in
writing?How do you KNOW this 100&#37; acurate?Please explain
how these loop holes exist.I would hate to go down there 
and fish one of these 'legal' spots only to be approached 
by the law and my only defense be ''well,the guy in the 
bait shop said it was legal''.


----------



## black dog

thanks for the info bassmaster. I'm sure the fishing is outstanding since its not very easy to access. Are small boats with trolling motors allowed? I have a small 1 man bassmaster boat I could throw in anywhere, but it doesn't sound like there's any place to park temporarily to even do that.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Sorry Black Dog, putting a boat on Lake Rockwell is a quick one-way visit to the local jail. Hell,I got a ticket for picking up garbage in my back yard 5 years ago.I was cleaning up my property as well as theirs and they didn't like it one bit.
...............The reason you can fish the 3 spots I mentioned......The state owns from the center of the road to 20 foot of either side.The county has no jurisdiction over this land except to keep it maintained.I've seen as many as 20-25 cars in the guy's front yard on Rt 14, you can park 5-6 cars at the culvert pipe and 7-8 cars down by the power plant.
........had alot of fish caught today with the northerns being the most plentiful off Rt 14, but nothing big, shiners under a bobber were the ticket.Bass,perch and crappie were also caught, but not in numbers.The good fishing is about a week away once the water warms.Keep in mind the lake is fed by the Cuyahoga River and the water flowing in is still cold.Rockwell is usually 2 weeks behind most inland reservoirs in the NE due to its long and narrow design..............Mark


----------



## Snakecharmer

Mark's the expert, but I'm sure no boats allowed. I know when I went canoeing from Camp Hi we had to put out before we hit Lake Rockwell..I'm pretty sure most of the shorline outside of those three spots is well posted - No Fishing / No trepassing.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Payara, this has been my home for the past 22 years.I live in one of only 2 houses that sit derectly on the lake.Don't know what else to tell you except I know what's allowed and whats not..........Mark


----------



## Fishers of Men

Mark has told you 100&#37; correctly. You could also be dropped off and picked up, in the areas mark spoke of ONLY. Don't set foot on the surrounding land. City of Akron owns the rest and it is patrolled. As far as the fish, the biggest Black crappie you ever seen. I got a 38" pike under the rt 14 bridge back in '73. So think about how long that is. There are some huge fish in there. Back in 70 until 73 I sold bait in Streetsboro and with the cleveland weekenders used to go thru 150# of minnows on just fri thru sun. Thats a lot of minnows...and crappie. Back then you could park on rt 14. Streetsboro said there was too many accidents on the bridge and posted all the no trespassing signs. I always questioned it, being a state highway. As far as the river goes, as it comes down to rockwell, there is a cable strung across with an old no trespassing sign on it.


----------



## PAYARA

Fair enough...Just don't want to be arrested or fined.
I've heard the stories about what happens to guys
caught fishing up there.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Fishers Of Men, I remember those days before the city filled in the parking lot along Rt14.Found myself and fishing buddies driving out at least 5 times a week from Maple Heights.The causeway was insane back then, fishing shoulder to shoulder.Too bad they never made a pull-off bridge like Milton or Mosquito.If I told you what my biggest fish out of Rockwell are you would probably be the only one to believe me.I've gotten into arguments with OGF'ers over this in the past, so I just keep my mouth shut.By the way, I still see Rusty and Barb Elam occasionally, they stop in a couple times a month to buy bait & tackle.........Mark


----------



## Fishers of Men

I havn't seen rusty for about 2 yrs. Back then on weekends, a guy that worked for me used to go down there once an hour at nite and sell out of what bait he took. I was open 24hrs on weekends. The fishermen really liked that service! Didn't have to leave their spot when they ran out. You wouldn't believe all the ice we went thru. City ice brought out their biggest chests.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hey Mark - Being on the lake, you can fish in your backyard can't you?


----------



## bassmastermjb

Snakecharmer,I wish it was like that.My property ends 20 feet before the shoreline.This was the little stretch I was picking the garage up on.Thought they were coming over to thank me and got a $350.00 ticket for criminal tresspassing instead.Told them what I thought of them and a little more....We'll forever be enemies after that exchange........Mark


----------



## marymac

I wonder what they are hiding in that lake?. Whats the big deal anyway.? They allow fishing at Mogadore and LaDue. I know there was talk about opening it up before but i guess that's just that....talk. So what is it?


----------



## creekcrawler

From what my addled brain recalls, it all goes back to a water rights agreement
dating back to the turn of the century. Somehow, the city of Akron got water rights to the Cuyahoga flowing through Akron, so they built Lake Rockwell.
Rockwell is their primary water supply, so they won't share. East Branch & LaDue are more secondary storage reservoirs - when they need more water in Rockwell, they release it from the other two lakes (they flow into the Cuyahoga/Rockwell. EPA busted Akron a few years back during a dry summer because they weren't letting *any* water out of Rockwell - they literally shut off the Cuyahoga! I saw aerial photos of the Rockwell dam with _absolutely no water flowing out of it._ The Cuyahoga was dry - the only thing feeding it downstream was Akron's treatment plants!
They now must release a certain amount of water constantly from Rockwell.
They won't let anyone use the lake, but then they wanted to sell water from the Cuyahoga (Rockwell) to communities south of them! That meant that they would have been taking the water, selling it, and it would've eventually ended up going south to the Ohio River instead of Lake Erie. That got shot down in court.
A few years back some fellows put a canoe in Rockwell and claimed that Akron could not kick them out because the Cuyahoga is a navigable river which means you can't stop people from boating on it. It went all the way to the Ohio Supreme Court, but the guys lost. A crock of Sh** in my opinion.....


----------



## marymac

I agree....Wonder what would happen if all us fishermen got together and descended on Rockwell !!!!! Would the jails be big enough? It could be a fishermens reunion.!!!!


----------



## bassmastermjb

Creekcrawler.......Well said........You all need to understand what cake jobs these guys have and they don't want to lose them.So after 911 they put this fear into the higher ups in Akron than someone(that sand dude they cannot catch) MIGHT use explosives and blow up the dam,no ****!!! George Bush(Homeland Security) even donated the fence that now runs the length of the dike and around the dam along Ravenna Road.There are 21 heat sensored cameras with zoom in lenses at the dam and another 7 cameras on the water plant building.
NOW GET THIS.....If these SIMPLE MINDED MORONS were so protective of their water, why in the hell are they putting in 24 oil wells around Lake Rockwell and Lake Pippin all within 100 feet of the water.They put in 7 last year and have 17 more to drill.There's quite a bit more I'd like to touch on, but I better keep my mouth shut in case any of those IDIOTS see this..........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb

At one time they allowed boats on Rockwell, back in the days when Barney(Barney Spoon)was the first ranger to patrol the lake.The boating was banned sometime in the 50's due to the amount of garbage left by the fishermen............Mark


----------



## creekcrawler

Wow, what a waste of our money. Like some terrorist is gonna target Akron's water supply! They shoulda put that money into upgrading their vintage 1930's
water treatment plants.

In a nutshell, Akron's very particular and overly protective about their incoming water being very clean, but they don't seem to give a darn about what they
put out going downstream. 

Akron's been pretty much raping the Cuyahoga for 100 years now...


----------



## PAYARA

Any chance things could change in time with a new
Mayor???


----------



## bassmastermjb

Nope, Nada, Never.... It will never change......................Mark

PS.......There are quite a few guys at all 3 spots as I type, all catching fish, most have been at those spots since noon or earlier with alot of bass caught, biggest went 5 1/2lbs off the causeway that I heard of.Crappie were on as the sun started to go down.Went through 40lbs of minnows today,usually what I go though for the whole weekend.Spring is finally here!!!!........Mark


----------



## lilkev76

gota agree with mark on this as far as the fishin goes, used to fish it alot when i lived over in brady lake, sorry i aint been in in awhile but will def try to hear soon, need some new gear in a bad way man!!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

The more i read in this post the more I learn....Did not know they allowed boats on Rockwell in the 50's before my time ...I moved out here in 67 and there was no boats then...I have jump shot the Cuy.River from Burton to the Roacwell Line for waterfowl...for many years...Most of the garbage comes from up the river not down where the fishermen are....blame it on the fishermen not the people who live on the River...Years ago I actually saw a guy throw a bag of garbage of the bridge on one of the back roads that crosses the river....saw me comming jumped in his car and was gone...I am sure the fishermen got the blame .......They are parking at the house just West of the Causeway....Saw three fishermen walking from there yesterday....
 GOOD FISHING GUYS


----------



## flattiesinohio

rockwell has been a no boater sense i was a kid we fish there under the bridge on rt14 alot and i seen some nice pike,bass,crappie come out of there along with channels.....and i remember that guy in the white house if it is still the same coler that lets you park there years ago he was gonna stop cause yayhoos where messing up his yard


----------



## papangler

Hey fishin buds, I'd like to intro myself ,Doug,obviously new hear ,n suck at typing . I'd like to agree w/ bassmaster and apreciate his knowledge of rockwell, I've been fishing RW and the hoga for 40 years [started with my dad , got some of my biggest fish storys from there and bought bait from Vans,Elams,and now Mark they're all knowledgable of rockwell .But they forgot to mention the huge white bass, which ,a few must still be in there ,and especially DON'T PARK NEAR THE BRIDGE,saw three cars parked there other day looked like all three had tickets on windshields happy fishin


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...Hay there papangler....You are right about the big fish....I was just telling Mark the other day ....I feel the state record in a lot of the catagories...have lived and died ....and there are still records laying out there in the lake we call Rockwell...You realy shook my brain I had forgot about the Bait Stores Vans,,Elams...that was some time ago most of my duck and goose decoys came from Elams
....GOOD FISHING GUYS....


----------



## Unclelouie

Mark, I am glad I got to meet you yesterday. I didn't fish the culvert pipe but I fished the causeway. I caught and released 5 Largemouth on my inline spinners. The biggest around 15 inches. Also caught about 20 yellow perch on a small tube. They were only around 6 inches and threw them back also. I did not catch any crappie. I fished from 11:30am till about 3:00pm. I have caught many large fish out of there in the late 60's and early 70's. My biggest Pike was just short of 15lbs. and my biggest Largemouth was a little over 6lb. The biggest crappie was 19inch. Yesterday was the first time in over 30 years that I fished the causeway. I had a great time! Thanks for all of your advice and I will definitely be back soon.

by the way, nice bait shop !

Lou


----------



## botts2k6

bassmaster ive been reading the posts on lake rockwell and ive grown up arouind streetsboro hunting geese @ S&S stone n gravel off 303 and weve always shot geese comming off rockwell.i took a drive to lake rockwell to fish and couldnt find anywhere to park and i couldnt find where the homeowner lets ppl park for 4 dollars...is there any landmarkers that could give me a better understanding of where to fish and park? thanx


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN'

hey fellas,this dude knows what the hell he's talkin about.mark,just used up the last of the leeches today on berlin.....no wallhangers but i'll be frying fish tonight.be seeing you shortly................erics brother.........


----------



## bassmastermjb

Botts, if your coming from Streetsboro(South down RT14) the last house on the left with all the cars,boats, trailers, etc where the river runs into Lake Rockwell, is the guy that lets you park in his yard.2nd, if you pass the lake and get to the top of the hill you'll see a R.A. Sand and Gravel sign(opposite the used car dealer),this is Lake Rockwell Road, take a right.Less than 1 mile down, right after the R.A. Sand and Gravel entrance is the culvert pipe and you can park on either side of the road.If you continue down the road 1 more mile is my baitshop on the right hand side, you can't miss the signs next to the road.If you pass my house up and go another mile Lake Rockwel Road and Ravenna Road intersect.Go right on Ravenna Road and follow the lake all the way to the train tressel and the bridge where everyone fishes.Hope this helps, if you need more info, give me a call........Mark 330-221-5213


----------



## Idon'tDOenoughAroundhere

Hi, I'am new to this site. Seeing this post on Lake Rockwell brought back many memories. I caught my first Largemouth out of there in 1989 under the RT 14 bridge. She was 19 inches. I came back two days later and caught a 22 inch largemouth in the same spot. Needless to say, I was hooked. In october of the same year I caught a 20 inch smallie. I don't know the weights of any of the fish because I released them. In order to beat all the bucket fisherman I used to fish from 2:00am until 11:00am. After that summer I had to wait four years to fish the lake due to a tour in the Army. My first trip back I was fishing on the north side of RT 14 by the lilly pads and the geese out in the middle of the lake were going crazy. I looked in the sky and there she was, a beautiful bald eagle. She circled for a couple minutes and then made three swipes at the geese. The geese backed into a circle and chased her away. I thought all the excitement was over then a hawk showed up and took a try. She left emptied handed as well. When I got home I told my friends and family about the eagle, nobody believed me. Two days later The Plain Dealer had an article about a nesting pair of eagles at the lake. I stopped fishing the lake in 1995 when I bought a boat. I miss that lake.


----------



## botts2k6

thanx a lot mark this all makes a lot of sense now...i was right in front of r.a s&g but just didnt really know where to go.thanx a lot ill deff stop by ur shop and pick up some gear.


----------



## Fishers of Men

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> ...You realy shook my brain I had forgot about the Bait Stores Vans,,Elams...that was some time ago most of my duck and goose decoys came from Elams
> ....GOOD FISHING GUYS....


I',m still livin! Come go out with me sometime.
Van


----------



## Fishers of Men

Unclelouie said:


> Mark, I am glad I got to meet you yesterday. I didn't fish the culvert pipe but I fished the causeway. I caught and released 5 Largemouth on my inline spinners. The biggest around 15 inches. Also caught about 20 yellow perch on a small tube. They were only around 6 inches and threw them back also. I did not catch any crappie. I fished from 11:30am till about 3:00pm. I have caught many large fish out of there in the late 60's and early 70's. My biggest Pike was just short of 15lbs. and my biggest Largemouth was a little over 6lb. The biggest crappie was 19inch. Yesterday was the first time in over 30 years that I fished the causeway. I had a great time! Thanks for all of your advice and I will definitely be back soon.
> 
> by the way, nice bait shop !
> 
> Lou


Climb down over the wall on the south side and sit under the bridge by the corner and throw out along the current flow and edge. You will be surprised at what you might hang into. (might want to take a net even)


----------



## bassmastermjb

"Climb down over the wall on the south side and sit under the bridge by the corner and throw out along the current flow and edge. You will be surprised at what you might hang into. (might want to take a net even)"
__________________

That is probably the best place to fish.A net is a must, had 2 different customers get completely stripped there last week.One never saw his fish and the other had a huge pike.Saw some monster bluegill come off the west side(shallow side) last week...........Mark


----------



## coachfozz

bassmastermjb said:


> owns from the center of the road to 20 foot of either side.The county has no jurisdiction over this land except to keep it maintained.I've seen as many as 20-25 cars in the guy's front yard on Rt 14, you can park 5-6 cars at the culvert pipe and 7-8 cars down by the power plant.
> ........Mark


Where exactly do you park there? I saw a lot of fencing by the power plant. I saw a little spot under the tracks, but didn't know if that was allowed. I saw your house (had a live bait sign in the yard), but didn't know what your hours are so I didn't want to interrupt.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Coach, stop in next time your in the area.I'm open from 5am to 7pm 7 days a week...................Mark 330-221-5213


----------



## peteavsurace

bassmaster, nice info about Rockwell. i plan to visit the bait shop tomorrow and head out for some bassin

pete


----------



## liquidsoap

I have the week off.
Might stop in friday for the first time.
I have driven over Rockwell roughly 30 times and its killing me not fishing it.
What spot would be a better convience?

RT 14 is easier for me. 
How do I pay the guy to park?


----------



## bassmastermjb

Soap, the bridge on RT14 is by far the best place to fish this time of year.Just knock on the guys front door, I'm pretty sure his son is home during the day............Mark


----------



## msi105

how do. You go by parking atthe guys house and are there any restrictions?


----------



## liquidsoap

msi105 said:


> how do. You go by parking atthe guys house and are there any restrictions?


We just pulled up his son was in the garage.
We payed him $5 and told him to keep the change because we only had a 5.
We didnt catch any fish but dang that lake looks good.


----------



## SteelyDeacon

I've wondered about Rockwell for years, ever since I was a boy. I had always heard it was completely off-limits for fishing; some sort of wildlife preserve or something. Thanks so much for opening a door that we all thought was locked tight-shut! Looking forward to wetting a line there soon!


----------



## creekcrawler

> Also has walleye, bluegill,*stripers* and carp.


Whoa! I was just re reading this thread.
Stripers?!?


----------



## eyecatchum2

I have lived within 1 mile of Rockwell for 30+ yrs. I used to catch lots of big crappie and L.M. bass in the 70's and 80's, then all the signs and p.lot got closed - due to all the trash.
The area around RT.14 got filled in with all the sediment from the river, most of the area now is maybe 2 FOW. when the level is up, only place worth fishing is the actual river channel. I have never heard or seen a walleye or striper from this lake, some people like to make things up since it is a "closed" lake, and let their imagination run wild with all the "BIG" "RECORD" fish swimming in there. It can have good fishing in the spring, very small window of opportunity, but will never be close to what it was.


----------



## davie1989

so i can fish of the rt14 causeway ,the Culvert Pipe by R.A and Beneath the dam at the pumphouse (waterplant) ? if i go there to fish is there sumthing i can print out incase sum ranger wats to be d*ck or sumthing ? me and a buddy thinkin bout stopin out there sumtime it sounds like there could be sum monsters in there


----------



## FishingJake

I have been following the Lake Rockwell thred. I have read about Akron not allowing boats. However, after reading, studying the law and speaking to ODNR I basically have a different understanding of the laws. I was informed that as long as you can navagate water way such as a stream, lake or river and you do not touch the ground you are not breaking the law. For example if you see a private pond in the middle of a farmer's field you would have to walk on the farmer's property to launch so you would obviously be trespassing. However if you wanted to fish a certain part of the Grand River and you floated there, despite the No Tresspassing signs a property owner may have they do not own the water just the land. So you can bounce the tube jigs off the sign and fish all day as long as you don't touch the ground. 

What I'm getting at, is I have floated down the Cuyahoga River right into Lake Rockwell. The signs read Property of the City of Akron Watershed. Not one sign read No Tresspassing or "Take your boat out here". I would have fished that day but a bad storm blew in and I had to get out of the lighting. Does anyone know what law you would be breaking if any if you floated in on the Cuyahoga and fished? I realize they can restrict the area around parts of the dam like West Branch, but the whole lake? Lake Rockwell is just an extension of the Cuyahoga River...Right?

Don't get me wrong I respect private property and I can understand why people do not allow others to have access to their property. However in my opinion more often than not latley Cities and individuals attempt to restrict access when they do not have the right to do so. I don't know. I may have to float in, take one for the team and see what happens on this one...If there is anyone on here IE, ODNR, Prosecutor, an Attorney or Judge fill us in. What do you think? PM me if you can.


----------



## hole-in-da-water

FishingJake said:


> I have been following the Lake Rockwell thred. I have read about Akron not allowing boats. However, after reading, studying the law and speaking to ODNR I basically have a different understanding of the laws. I was informed that as long as you can navagate water way such as a stream, lake or river and you do not touch the ground you are not breaking the law. For example if you see a private pond in the middle of a farmer's field you would have to walk on the farmer's property to launch so you would obviously be trespassing. However if you wanted to fish a certain part of the Grand River and you floated there, despite the No Tresspassing signs a property owner may have they do not own the water just the land. So you can bounce the tube jigs off the sign and fish all day as long as you don't touch the ground.
> 
> What I'm getting at, is I have floated down the Cuyahoga River right into Lake Rockwell. The signs read Property of the City of Akron Watershed. Not one sign read No Tresspassing or "Take your boat out here". I would have fished that day but a bad storm blew in and I had to get out of the lighting. Does anyone know what law you would be breaking if any if you floated in on the Cuyahoga and fished? I realize they can restrict the area around parts of the dam like West Branch, but the whole lake? Lake Rockwell is just an extension of the Cuyahoga River...Right?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I respect private property and I can understand why people do not allow others to have access to their property. However in my opinion more often than not latley Cities and individuals attempt to restrict access when they do not have the right to do so. I don't know. I may have to float in, take one for the team and see what happens on this one...If there is anyone on here IE, ODNR, Prosecutor, an Attorney or Judge fill us in. What do you think? PM me if you can.


All parts of Lake Rockwell are off-limits (aside from the area off of Rt. 14). They have cited people in the past fr having boats out on it...

Oh, and as far as fishing below the dam, you can basically start fishing south of the train tressel. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## Ripley

at one time there use to be a pretty thick cable acoss the cuyahoga river that you could not cross to get into lake rockwell.... a friend i use to work with took me down that part of the river a couple of times.... he told me that there use to be a sign on the cable that said no boats passed this point.... i never saw the sign... and i can't tell you if the cable is still there... i haven't been down in that area since maybe late 80's.... i found it more trouble trying to get in and out than it was worth... but he went a couple of times a month or more.... 

if things have changed .... and it is possible to get into the lake this way.... i would love to float in ... at least once... even without a pole...just to see whats around... 

so please let me know if it's possible..


----------



## Socom

I live in lakewood so it would be a little bit of a drive for me to come out there to fish. However all the stories I have heard about this lake have me wanting to come down and fish. Even if they were only half true (I'll take 3-4 pound bass!) It would be worth the drive. But is there anyone that lives in the area that knows where to go that would like to go fishing with me one day. Maybe we could meet somewhere nearby and I could follow you to whereever you park. I just don't want to drive down there and then have to leave because I couldn't find the place. Also if any of you that are thinking about taking a float trip into the lake and need a partner let me know. I fought for this country so I am damn sure going to fish in it unless there is blatantly obvoius signage that prohibits it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Sorry guys but if you try floating a boat into Rockwell you'll be facing a judge shortly. No fishing , no boating, no nothing....for info on the lake talk to Mark at Mark's baitshop.


----------



## RedCanoe59

marymac said:


> I agree....Wonder what would happen if all us fishermen got together and descended on Rockwell !!!!! Would the jails be big enough? It could be a fishermens reunion.!!!!


if you get a ticket does it go to portage county or summit.....mark did your go before a portage county judge or a summit county judge...i can't imagin portage county's judges being dick's about it, who is akron to tell portage county what to take care of the water.


----------



## FishingJake

This is the Ruling from the Supreme Court. There has to be a judge or attorney on OGF that can provide a factual and reliable interpertation. After reading this Ohio Supreme Court ruling it looks like NON-Motorized watercraft navaigated into Lake Rockwell cannot be restricted. 

{¶ 35} Regarding Portage Countys claim of the publics right of access to
Lake Rockwell, the trial court ordered Akron to permit nonmotorized recreational
boating on the lake because the river has the capacity for recreational boating and
Akron lacked a reasonable basis for excluding the public.

OHIO SUPREME COURT
[Cite as Portage Cty. Bd. of Commrs. v. Akron, ___ Ohio St.3d ___, 2006-Ohio-954.]

S{¶ 122} This court has not considered a navigability case like this before,
in which a navigable watercourse has been dammed. Here, the trial court made
the factual determination that the Cuyahoga River has a capacity for recreational
boating both above and below Lake Rockwell. The majoritys citation of
Lembeck v. Nye (1890), 47 Ohio St. 336, 24 N.E. 686, is inapposite. Like Ohio
Water Serv., Lembeck is a case concerning an inland lake connected to no other
navigable bodies of water.
{¶ 123} Lake Rockwell is the impoundment of the upper Cuyahoga, a
navigable river. I would hold that the impoundment of a navigable watercourse is
also navigable.
{¶ 124} The public has the right to use navigable watercourses. Pursuant
to R.C. 743.17 and 743.25, a municipal corporation has the power to prevent or
punish the pollution of its water supply. The record demonstrates that Akrons
prohibition of all navigation on Lake Rockwell is unreasonable. The prohibition
on all boating does not bear a substantial relationship to public health, safety, and
general welfare and is an improper use of Akrons police power. Hudson v.
Albrecht, Inc. (1984), 9 Ohio St.3d 69, 72, 9 OBR 273, 458 N.E.2d 852.
{¶ 125} The trial court found that :Gnonmotorized boating did not create a
credible threat to Akrons water supply. State Route 14, which, according to the
trial court, is a major truck route and heavily traveled roadway, runs across Lake
Rockwell, destroying any characterization of Lake Rockwell as an Edenic pool
untouched by the unclean hand of modern man. The court also found that public
recreational boating is allowed on many other publicly controlled lakes that
provide drinking water for Ohioans. The court concluded as a factual matter that
public non-motorized boating access to Lake Rockwell will not increase thelikelihood of harm to the public water supply or Lake Rockwell. I believe that
the trial court got it right.
RESNICK and LUNDBERG STRATTON, JJ., concur in the foregoing opinion.


----------



## creekcrawler

Really, seriously guys.
Don't even think about it.
Don't go there.
Don't talk about it.
You're just banging your heads against a big brick wall.
The trail court may have got it right, but the OhioSupreme Court ruled differently.


----------



## allwayzfishin

i say, jmo, try it and see if you have to go to court and pay a fine. at least you can say you tried. probably would be a crazy fishing day. heck, if someone tried to stop you just let that 50pnd pike pull you away from the ordeal!


----------



## RedJada

bassmastermjb said:


> Botts, If you pass my house up and go another mile Lake Rockwel Road and Ravenna Road intersect.Go right on Ravenna Road and follow the lake all the way to the train tressel and the bridge where everyone fishes.Hope this helps, if you need more info, give me a call........Mark 330-221-5213


 I drive by here everyday on the way home from work. Today there are two new signs right where people park. "NO FISHING" and "NO TRESPASSING" Both big and in black and white. I dont know who put the signs there but they are there. There were two cars parked when I went by, I guess the didn't care.


----------



## hole-in-da-water

FishingJake said:


> This is the Ruling from the Supreme Court. There has to be a judge or attorney on OGF that can provide a factual and reliable interpertation. After reading this Ohio Supreme Court ruling it looks like NON-Motorized watercraft navaigated into Lake Rockwell cannot be restricted.
> 
> {¶ 35} Regarding Portage Countys claim of the publics right of access to
> Lake Rockwell, the trial court ordered Akron to permit nonmotorized recreational
> boating on the lake because the river has the capacity for recreational boating and
> Akron lacked a reasonable basis for excluding the public.
> 
> OHIO SUPREME COURT
> [Cite as Portage Cty. Bd. of Commrs. v. Akron, ___ Ohio St.3d ___, 2006-Ohio-954.]
> 
> S{¶ 122} This court has not considered a navigability case like this before,
> in which a navigable watercourse has been dammed. Here, the trial court made
> the factual determination that the Cuyahoga River has a capacity for recreational
> boating both above and below Lake Rockwell. The majoritys citation of
> Lembeck v. Nye (1890), 47 Ohio St. 336, 24 N.E. 686, is inapposite. Like Ohio
> Water Serv., Lembeck is a case concerning an inland lake connected to no other
> navigable bodies of water.
> {¶ 123} Lake Rockwell is the impoundment of the upper Cuyahoga, a
> navigable river. I would hold that the impoundment of a navigable watercourse is
> also navigable.
> {¶ 124} The public has the right to use navigable watercourses. Pursuant
> to R.C. 743.17 and 743.25, a municipal corporation has the power to prevent or
> punish the pollution of its water supply. The record demonstrates that Akrons
> prohibition of all navigation on Lake Rockwell is unreasonable. The prohibition
> on all boating does not bear a substantial relationship to public health, safety, and
> general welfare and is an improper use of Akrons police power. Hudson v.
> Albrecht, Inc. (1984), 9 Ohio St.3d 69, 72, 9 OBR 273, 458 N.E.2d 852.
> {¶ 125} The trial court found that :Gnonmotorized boating did not create a
> credible threat to Akrons water supply. State Route 14, which, according to the
> trial court, is a major truck route and heavily traveled roadway, runs across Lake
> Rockwell, destroying any characterization of Lake Rockwell as an Edenic pool
> untouched by the unclean hand of modern man. The court also found that public
> recreational boating is allowed on many other publicly controlled lakes that
> provide drinking water for Ohioans. The court concluded as a factual matter that
> public non-motorized boating access to Lake Rockwell will not increase thelikelihood of harm to the public water supply or Lake Rockwell. I believe that
> the trial court got it right.
> RESNICK and LUNDBERG STRATTON, JJ., concur in the foregoing opinion.


I too want to hear some interpretation... this is apparently an Ohio Supreme Court ruling.... I would imagine you would have to not step foot on the land surrounding, so basically the only access would be Rt. 14, because you wouldn't be able to pull out at the dam...


----------



## hole-in-da-water

Nevermind. I just read the entire Ohio Supreme Court decision... The above-posted was the dissenting opinion, not the majority. If you want to read the majority, it's here: http://caselaw.lp.findlaw.com/data2/ohiostatecases/2006/2006-ohio-954.pdf

The decision for access starts on page 29. Dissenting on page 33. Basically, Akron is claiming that boating would hamper their algea prevention measures.... So there you have it fellas, law is law. It's all there in writing and doesn't even require a lawyer to interpret. Portage County fought for us and lost. Akron has the power to give us access, but it won't.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Eckert's Ditch (Culvert Pipe) on Lake Rockwell Rd has been closed for fishing since last year.

The railroad bridge/tressel at Ravenna Rd near the Water Plant is temporarily closed by the Northfolk & Western Railroad due to bridge repair. (They posted new signs this week 6/7/2010)

The only place to fish (legally) is along St Rt 14 at this time.

Also note: Streetsboro Police & Portage County Sheriff's are ticketing vehicles parked along SR 14.


----------



## bassmastermjb

eyecatchum2 said:


> I have lived within 1 mile of Rockwell for 30+ yrs. I used to catch lots of big crappie and L.M. bass in the 70's and 80's, then all the signs and p.lot got closed - due to all the trash.
> The area around RT.14 got filled in with all the sediment from the river, most of the area now is maybe 2 FOW. when the level is up, only place worth fishing is the actual river channel. I have never heard or seen a walleye or striper from this lake, some people like to make things up since it is a "closed" lake, and let their imagination run wild with all the "BIG" "RECORD" fish swimming in there. It can have good fishing in the spring, very small window of opportunity, but will never be close to what it was.



The shallow side might be 2 foot deep, but there are some real big fish there looking for gills and perch for dinner.I caught a 20+lb northern in 1 foot of water there throwing a spinnerbait for bass. And yes, there are walleye and stripers in Lake Rockwell, but it is a rarity to catch them around the bridge, most are in the deeper water near the dam. I've caught plenty of both and know the lake better than anyone, and I live 20 feet from the water, fished it 8+ hours a day for the first 15 years I lived here and know every inch of the shoreline from the dam to Rt14.If I had every 7+lb bass mounted I ever caught out of Rockwell, I'd have to build me another home.I've actually broke 4 state records out of Rockwell, but won't even tell you what type of fish or the weights of the fish. I'm not a bragger and could care less what others think, it just ticks me when people try to pass along information they know nothing about.........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb

RedCanoe59 said:


> if you get a ticket does it go to portage county or summit.....mark did your go before a portage county judge or a summit county judge...i can't imagin portage county's judges being dick's about it, who is akron to tell portage county what to take care of the water.


Had to go to court in Akron in front of Judge Stormer....3x  .....Mark


----------



## Nipididdee

Akron City Watersheds- the only example of great lakes urban water diversion...it's one reason why NE Ohio even exists- urban sprawl. 

The old stuff (early 1900's) is most interesting and how it all came to be. Moreso, how it still operates with the replenishment.

9/11 pretty much sunk any momentum forward while turning in the PC court system, nearly 100 years later, for any public access specific to Rockwell.

Great fortune to have ODNR in place for LaDue and Moggie recreation for years ahead...East Branch as well.

One day, when water is more valuable than oil, Akron will be forced to fold. We'll all be dead by then.

I agree Rockwell is more "myth" than reality. Now Meander Creek... 

nip


----------



## bassmastermjb

After 911 the city beefed up the patrol around the lake.The Rangers they have working are real good at what they do. Odds are if you fish where you're not supposed to be you'll be sitting in front of an Akron judge. They're also trying to pass some new regs where the first time you get caught you'll be looking at a $500.00 fine for CRIMINAL TRESSPASSING. Just a little heads up..............There's more than enough good fishing around the bridge to keep you from venturing off where your not supposed to be.If anyone needs some specifics or choice of lures to use, just stop at the baitshop and I'll let you know what to use......Mark


----------



## eyecatchum2

bassmastermjb said:


> The shallow side might be 2 foot deep, but there are some real big fish there looking for gills and perch for dinner.I caught a 20+lb northern in 1 foot of water there throwing a spinnerbait for bass. And yes, there are walleye and stripers in Lake Rockwell, but it is a rarity to catch them around the bridge, most are in the deeper water near the dam. I've caught plenty of both and know the lake better than anyone, and I live 20 feet from the water, fished it 8+ hours a day for the first 15 years I lived here and know every inch of the shoreline from the dam to Rt14.If I had every 7+lb bass mounted I ever caught out of Rockwell, I'd have to build me another home.I've actually broke 4 state records out of Rockwell, but won't even tell you what type of fish or the weights of the fish. I'm not a bragger and could care less what others think, it just ticks me when people try to pass along information they know nothing about.........Mark


The shallow side is now both sides of the causeway (NW & SW) side of lake. Who put strippers in Lake Rockwell and why??? I wish I could fish 8hrs a day for 15 yrs., and you only had to had to go to court 3 times. Who is passing along info that they don't know anything about, there is nothing in my post that is NOT fact. There may be eyes in Rockwell but I have never seen or heard of anyone EVER catching one.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Fishing patrol around the lake was pretty lax until 911, not like now. If I get caught again it's an automatic 6 months in jail and $500.00 fine, no questions asked.FYI, in case anyone wants to know, there's a sturgeon in the lake that has to be 12-13 foot and weighs over #150. I had it surface 20 feet in front of me a couple years back. For some reason it hung out in front of the house for a couple months. I wasn't believed on that one too, until I had 4 friends witness it one day..............Mark


----------



## eyecatchum2

I used to see more patrols, but I was around the lake more then, I am sure they have better observation equipment now and less manpower. I believe there could be sturgeon in the lake, it was at one time connected to L. Erie without any dams, and Lake Sturgeon do run up rivers to spawn and could have become trapped, one that size would probably be 400 lbs. The ODNR would probably like to know about it also, still like to know more about the Stripers.


----------



## The Deuce

You all got my curiosity up so I did a little checking. Here is what I found.

It seems that in 2006, the Ohio Supreme Court held in Portage County Commissioners v. Akron, that Akron can prohibit public access to the lake through its Police Power. This was because Akron produced evidence that "recreational use" can increase the chances of the outbreak of waterborne disease and would "interfere with its algae- and weed-control procedures" Too bad this evidence was apparently never contested since we Ohioans don't seem to have too much trouble with intestinal parasites and I don't know that Akron spends a great deal of time and money on weed control. Anyhow, it seems too bad that this lovely area is closed to all of us simply because of a lack of legal response.


----------



## Steel Cranium

The Deuce said:


> You all got my curiosity up so I did a little checking. Here is what I found.
> 
> It seems that in 2006, the Ohio Supreme Court held in Portage County Commissioners v. Akron, that Akron can prohibit public access to the lake through its Police Power. *This was because Akron produced evidence that "recreational use" can increase the chances of the outbreak of waterborne disease and would "interfere with its algae- and weed-control procedures"*.


This is the same city of Akron that pollutes the Cuyahoga downstream of the city from their treatment plant near Botzum road. They don't seem to worry about introducing waterborne diseases after the water passes thru their city. Hypocrite city.

The courts should make a deal with them -- fix the combined sewer overflow points and clean up the sewer plant's effluent (especially during rainy periods) before they can force others away from the water going into the city.


----------



## bronzebach

Steel Cranium is spot on. Not sure we'll ever get to fish Lake Rockwell, but fix the Akron CSO's and the lower Cuyahoga will flourish.


----------



## theSHERRMINATOR

Hi everyone names josh. Can we fish at lake rockwell? If so where is a access point?thanks


----------



## hole-in-da-water

Try reading Sherminator... that's what this whole thread is about...


----------



## bassmastermjb

The only place to fish Lake Rockwell is the RT14 causeway. The railroad has placed temporary NO FISHING signs up below the dam due to repairs needed on the railroad tressel. They just want to make sure there are no cars parked under the tressel when they show up with their equipment and trucks.........Mark


----------



## creekcrawler

Yeah, but who put the stripers in Lake Rockwell?

Walleye, sure. Any walleye coming downstream from LaDue ends up in Rockwell.

Mark - I saw your nice house last winter when I picked up Ice Bucket John's shanty. I told the wife how beautiful it is, but to a fisherman, it would be a living hell living there and not being able to fish!


----------



## Juwayne22

I fished the causeway a 5 of 6 times over the years and never did great. Just a few 3 to 4 lb bass. But i have talked to 2 different people who have fished it since the 70s and they confirm everything thats been posted on here. One of them was a fella from bedford said he makes the drive to rockwell religeously in the spring becuase of the 16 inch crappie. He said he's also pulled pike, perch, small and largemouth bass, channels, and yes, Walleye. Never heard anything about stripers tho. 

I stopped fishing Rockwell becuase I got tired of the SUV driving along the partially wooded west shore, trying to hide behind brush, and watching us thru binoculars. We never did anything wrong, I just didnt like being watched as if I was some suspicious character who dared to fish their precious tank of water. I hate Akron.


----------



## creekcrawler

All together now!




> I hate Akron.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Creek, birds transport fish eggs from one body of water to another. West Branch is only a couple miles down the road..........Mark


----------



## morrison.inc

Has anyone ever seen a city thats this anal about taking measures to protect a lake? I understand its the water supply for akron, but look at all the other lakes you are ALLOWED to fish that provide water to cities... The algae and disease excuse is just some bullcrap cover for what the real reason is. And wow, what a bad job of lying they do. Its obvious Akron doesnt give 2 shits about anything, and if you lived here, you would know that. So you must ask yourself, why in the hell are they going to such extreme measures to protect that lake...? Maybe its fishing is secretly reserved city officials, ODNR, and people in "the know", out their with their families/friends. Maybe there is some crazy government lair under/around the lake.. The gov is known to do this btw, and in very obvious places. You can go visit old facilities under ground that the gov has abandoned. One was under a hotel!! 
Seriously tho, ask yourself, WHAT IS THE TRUE REASON THAT THEY DONT WANT ANYONE BACK THERE.....? Think about it, they took this issue all the way to the supreme court and then it got shot down....? How does it make it that far only to get shot down due to akrons PISS POOR excuses. Apparently there are suvs constantly on patrol and wacthing peoples every move with binoculars. Sounds like military/gov to me. I dont think ODNR or Akron city police are smart enough to even know how use binoculars lol!


----------



## hole-in-da-water




----------



## Snakecharmer

hole-in-da-water said:


>


LOL....I heard a rumor that it's called Area 43 and they have a lab where they disect aliens...


----------



## creekcrawler

> WHAT IS THE TRUE REASON THAT THEY DONT WANT ANYONE BACK THERE.....?


Holy Forbidden Paradise Batman!

This should be a whole new thread.

I think it's a grassman refuge.


----------



## creekcrawler

Of course, the grassman's favorite foods are huge crappie, giant northerns, striped bass and caviar.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Here's one you'll be scratching your heads over, true story.....I received my first ticket fishing Lake Rockwell on my birthday April 21,1991 by stand up ranger Randy Maley. 2 months later, his mug shot is plastered on the front page of the Plain Dealer's Metro secton. Seems this, as I mentioned before, stand-up ranger, husband and father of 3 would catch couples having sex in or around Towners Woods. He'd take all their info and find out one was married while the other one wasn't. He'd later call the woman and proposition her for sex in exchange for not filing his report. I guess it worked a couple times, till one woman went straight to the FBI. The FBI wiretapped her phone and had this maggot on tape telling her about all these naughty things he was going to do to her.This fine stand-up Rockwell ranger was arrested while on duty and here's the real kicker. Upon inspection of his vehicle, the FBI found a large garbage bag full of freshly cut marijuana this maggot was growing on the other side of the lake.I had no choice, but to pay him a visit at county just to see him in his little orange jumpsuit and to let him know I was his #1 fan ..............Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb

creekcrawler said:


> Of course, the grassman's favorite foods are huge crappie, giant northerns, striped bass and caviar.


The grassman used to live on Lake Rockwell, read my previous post........Mark


----------



## creekcrawler

Wow, that's a great story!
What a great way to grow hippie lettuce -In a highly patrolled no trespassing area.


----------



## Wow

After all this discussion, we've got the makings of a feature film. Conspiracy theories, Monster fish , Men In Black , National Security, Dissent in the High Court, Psychotic Rangers, Corrupt Municipalities , and drugs, Let's call Hollywood!!!


----------



## Socom

Gotta love ohio!


----------



## bassmastermjb

I have some better stories of things that have happen here, but I might end up in jail if the wrong person sees this.So you'll need to see me at the baitshop for more........Mark


----------



## morrison.inc

Lol. "Lake Rockwell" .....the movie! YES!


----------



## Wow

Think about it "Rockwell"--"Roswell" , coincidence? I think not! Film at 11.


----------



## creekcrawler

> "Rockwell"--"Roswell"


Wow!

Hmmm. "The Rockwell Incident". . .. . .


----------



## Bassthumb

I was in kent today for the first time and drove across Rockwell. I had no idea it existed. Great reading. So literally..... what am I paying for a stealth kayak trip? Never been arrested, stand up citizen.... sounds worth it. $500 for a 7 pounder? Thats a couple trips to bass pro.... Im in.

Bassthumb


----------



## allwayzfishin

grab some chicken fence, staple it to your yak, grab surrounding vegetation and weave it thru the holes. nobody will even know you are there as long as you stay close to the shore. you will look like part of the shoreline. be sure to wear some green camo and a face mask. dont forget to bring your binoculars to look for the rangers. its just like special ops in the military. outsmart your adversaries and you will be rewarded and safe from fines. catch and release would be the best bet. if you get caught the fish on your stringer would lead to extra fines im sure.


----------



## RIFFLE

I drive by Lake Rockwell everyday and today I noticed something interesting. When you drive by the dam section along the green barbed wire fence that keeps Al-Qaida from infiltrating 10% of the shoreline and also keeps the sharks with laser beams attatched to the heads that the city of Akron is raising for world domination, uh sorry i am digressing. Well anyway it looks like someone drove into the ditch next to the fence. Judging from the tracks they left as well they tried to cut the barb wire with some branch cutters and got them stuck on the cable because they are still there hanging from the fence. Gee if they only knew the fence ends a few hundred yards the other way.


----------



## RedJada

RIFFLE said:


> I drive by Lake Rockwell everyday and today I noticed something interesting. When you drive by the dam section along the green barbed wire fence that keeps Al-Qaida from infiltrating 10% of the shoreline and also keeps the sharks with laser beams attatched to the heads that the city of Akron is raising for world domination, uh sorry i am digressing. Well anyway it looks like someone drove into the ditch next to the fence. Judging from the tracks they left as well they tried to cut the barb wire with some branch cutters and got them stuck on the cable because they are still there hanging from the fence. Gee if they only knew the fence ends a few hundred yards the other way.


 Something fishy going on here. Notice the safety glasses on the left

LOL, I live right down the street. So on our way to the Dollar tree in Streetsboro. We had to see, funny thing. You would never see this unless you knew it was there???


----------



## Steel Cranium

RedJada said:


> Something fishy going on here. Notice the safety glasses on the left
> 
> LOL, I live right down the street. So on our way to the Dollar tree in Streetsboro. We had to see, funny thing. You would never see this unless you knew it was there???


I wonder where the authorities buried the body?


----------



## creekcrawler

> I wonder where the authorities buried the body?


Geez - Pay attention to thread. The laser-beam sharks ate him!


----------



## BASSINaDL

Iv heard stuff about their (secrett) spots were the rangers can't get u and all this this stuff about people "sneaking" in their all the time, and other ppl say they've gone to court three times and had notes deffence. I don't think its worth it to go up their and geting a three hundred dollar fine before i make it up to the water.


----------



## CrappieFisher

Great talking to you on the phone about lake Rockwell! Lot's of memories I have fishing there35 years ago. I'll definately see you in the spring!

Take Care,
Frank


----------



## Spike9

caught plenty of white bass 15" off price rd over the years. Also been in the lake plenty of times with a canoe over the years never a problem. Have caught over 100 walleye over the past 5 years in Rockwell and the river.


----------



## bassmastermjb

SSSHHHHHHHHHHHHH, nobody knows there's walleye in Rockwell, until now. I had guys this summer catching them using goldfish off the bottom while fishing for cats. Until Homeland Security fenced in the dike along Ravenna Road, that was an easy walleye pickins spot using floating rapalas after dark.......Mark


----------



## Spike9

The Northerns running up the creeks has to be the neatest thing I have ever seen. I have seen 48" Northerns in 8" of water trying to get up stream to spawn off Rockwell.


----------



## CrappieFisher

Hello,

My name is Frank and i couldn't help but to read your posts of lake Rockwell. I'm 51 yrs old, and we use to fish there when I was 8, and continued into my late thirties. I haven't been there in several years. I can rememeber when Rt 14 was shoulder to shoulder, got lots of crappie, gills and pike.

I've spoken with mark on the phone a couple of months ago, and he tells me you still can fish there from the Rt 14 causeway. 

Have you been fishing there over the past couple years, and has it been any good? I think you can park at the white house just before the lake coming in from Streetsburo, for a little donation that is.

Well, I hope to hear from you and happy holidays!!!!!
Frank


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Crappiefisher..I too fished there when you did ..we fished on the south side of 14.. But that area was three to six feet deep..Now I feel it is silted in as you drive by when the water is dropped it does not take much water out to see the bottom...That was the good old days....JIM....CL....


----------



## CrappieFisher

Wow, is it really that bad now?? Well, I'm going to give it an honest shot next spring. If I can get the photo album from my Ex, I'll post a couple of pics from the glory days! I loved that lake. Thank you for posting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lakota

I have noticed cars parked in a dirt lot on SR14 on the south/east side of the lake. Is that a legal parking area now?


----------



## jsifam

I believe that is private property. I go by rockwell every day there is a "Acreage For Sale" sign up for about 3 months now. Wouldn't want to drive up that driveway though, there are creator size potholes at the entrance. 
Jim


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

I too have noticed that dirt parking lot ...A couple years back there was a guy that was cutting firewood there then the lot opened up...Don;t know the story about it or who ownes it...Have seen cars parked there...JIM....CL....


----------



## esox62

ive parked there..no probs. last spring when i stopped at marks place..still aint been to the new shop yet..prolly will go for the cabin fever jollies...soon


----------



## CrappieFisher

If the southside of Rt. 14 is shallower now, is the fishing still any good there anymore??? I'm sure you can fish around the bridge where it might be 6 foot deep or so, but thats about it right??


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Last fall I saw a couple of guys by the bridge...As for the south side if you fish to the west of the bridge I can guess it would be very shallow...By the bridge it has to be deep with the current there all the time...Icebucketjohn can tell you all about Rockwell that is his stomping grounds. ...JIM.....CL....:G


----------



## CrappieFisher

I can remember Akron would lower the water to ruin the fishing and keep people from going down there. So I guess if they lower it now, it gets really shallow on the southside then.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Altering water levels at Lake Rockwell has never been, nor ever will be predicated on the matter of limiting fisherman and/or public access. It has *EVERYTHING* to do with water quality; that's why the lake was established in the early 1900's and continues its focus today.

*911 Changed public accessibility of Lake Rockwell.*

From time to time there has been public banter to "open up" the lake for more public access. Due to the excessive litter conditions along the St Rt 14 causeway and the the bridge, it doesn't appear opening other areas would be conducive towards improving water quality. For those who've been fishing under the bridge and along the "causeway, have noticed it's a garbage dump. (Dozens & dozens of empty 1lb Propane Cannisters).

It's sad. (Granted, some litter is from the road and some swept down from the Cuyahoga River, but the much of it is from shoreline fisherman).

Mark's Bait & Tackle has done a wonderful job in urging the fisherman to pick up the trash. He's even handed out large, plastic garbage bags to fisherman headed there. I've stated many times, all they have to do is pick up the trash and deposit the bags at the bridge. I'll gladly pick them up and dispose of the properly.

*Until the Lake Rockwell fisherman truly start to protect, preserve and clean-up St Rt 14 on a continual basis, I don't ever see public access expanding beyond what is allowable today.*


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

John...I have to agree with you on the litter..To keep from starting something I'll say this 50% of the shore fishermen are pigs..If you can carry it in you can carry it out...Just take a boat on any lake and check the banks under any bridge and see what is there...Always garbage laying around...Yes CrappieFisher the south side of 14 when lowered a foot or two turns into a mud flat..Always felt if they dredged it out they could hold more water for there supply..But I am not an engineer..So much for that us Old Timers can remember the good old days at Rockwell..I had a lot of fun days there...JIM....CL....:G


----------



## CrappieFisher

Thank you for the reply Crappie Lover, I guess I'll be down by the bridge then this spring. Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## icebucketjohn

CL... you and other old timers, including bassmastermjb can attest to the fact the lake has continued to silt in during the last couple of decades. Overall depth has diminished.

Undoubtedly, the lake will need some sort of dredging or channeling before too long; but I think it'll happen when we're on the other side of the grass!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

You are right John , when I drive by when the water is lowered and see the flats my first thought is why don't they dredge that lake..It will hold more water if it is deeper..And with the population growing like it is I am sure the demand for more water will increase..But as you say we will be on the other side of the grass when they decide to do something...They are the engineers and I am a stupid by-stander...JIM....CL......PS...Congrats on your 1000 th. Post...


----------



## icebucketjohn

Thanks C.L.. hope you get a chance to drill some holes and catch some fish thru the ice this season.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Thank's John. That probably won't happen this year..My fishing partner moved to the other side of the tracks....JIM....CL....


----------



## Rod Hawg

Bassthumb said:


> I was in kent today for the first time and drove across Rockwell. I had no idea it existed. Great reading. So literally..... what am I paying for a stealth kayak trip? Never been arrested, stand up citizen.... sounds worth it. $500 for a 7 pounder? Thats a couple trips to bass pro.... Im in.
> 
> Bassthumb


Just hit up some of the local farm ponds. They may hold hawgs or may be busts. Try to get permission before you barge on in.


----------



## BASSINaDL

ppl talk about the fines and how tight they are on security other than the "three" spots on the lake to get in. but today we went up to WB for early crappie and not a bite, then we went searching for new spots on the river near lake rockwell for some spring run pike. but we ended up on price road and we saw the stretch of river leading into the lake and we only saw one no tresspassing sighn and that was a mile back tords the lake so we parked are car by the sand and gravel pits and walked down into the woods down to the river and this loked nothing like the stretch of the river in mantua or in cascade valley it was flat with a little bit of a curent and pretty shallow 2'-3' at the most and on the second cast i felt a huge jerk near a fallen tree and it ended up being a 33'' northern.... we fished another hour and ended up catching the pike a 15' LM and two hand sized smallies... im only 13 so in my fishing experiences that was one of the best days in the river.


----------



## Ruminator

Congrats BASSINaDL on a good day out fishing with a friend! Nice report! :B


----------



## BASSINaDL

Thanks... but what are the chances of getting caught... im a new comer at sneeking into rockwell


----------



## RedJada

BASSINaDL said:


> Thanks... but what are the chances of getting caught... im a new comer at sneeking into rockwell


 100%, just dont take anything you want to loose. Fishing gear, car, etc....


----------



## BASSINaDL

i was hearing that the park rangers dont even care if you fish on the north side to the cause way they just worry about the dam because if im right thats were an akron water supply building is and, i dont think the park rangers are conected with akron... or are they? if they dont get caught not enforcing the law their still, "Doing their job"


----------



## Fishinmagician

Take it from someone who knows first hand. DO NOT press your luck. You don't get to go to Portage Co. court. You have to go to Akron. The judge becomes extremely pressed when it's your third offense.


----------



## BASSINaDL

wow thats interesting, i fished it again today a saw a ranger driving over the causway he must have saw me cuz he slowed down so i ran further up streem and i stuck my rod and takle box in a hollow log and hid in some bushes by the bank... i saw his suv drive by a couple times and 10 minutes later i had my dad pick me up.... the water wasnt rly clear so no bites. except a nice smallie that came off before i could grab it,"should get a net".


----------



## Rod Hawg

Your are hardcore man! Thats a risk I wouldn't take. I would rather fish a lake with permission than illegally. Think about this. You get a giant fish and its a state record. What are you gonna do when they ask where you got it? Or would you just keep it under your hat?


----------



## crkwader

BASSINaDL said:


> wow thats interesting, i fished it again today a saw a ranger driving over the causway he must have saw me cuz he slowed down so i ran further up streem and i stuck my rod and takle box in a hollow log and hid in some bushes by the bank... i saw his suv drive by a couple times and 10 minutes later i had my dad pick me up.... the water wasnt rly clear so no bites. except a nice smallie that came off before i could grab it,"should get a net".


hmm... I guess... Keep doing it and be one of those people who ruins the possibility of EVER getting this resource back. Thanks.


----------



## BASSINaDL

today i actually saw 3 people fishing the lake one guy was dect-out in full hunting camo with at least 10 rods out, and some one fishing under the causway they probably know what their doing tho, i just think its bs that akron wont let ANY BODY! in their its really not tht hard to get in tho


----------



## Snakecharmer

BASSINaDL said:


> today i actually saw 3 people fishing the lake one guy was dect-out in full hunting camo with at least 10 rods out, and some one fishing under the causway they probably know what their doing tho, i just think its bs that akron wont let ANY BODY! in their its really not tht hard to get in tho


I guess if you trespass you may as well poach. 10 rods out - To bad they didn't bust him and take his tackle. Where is Ice Bucket when you need him?


----------



## BASSINaDL

whos ice bucket?... and i hope all of you know i dont go in their to take the rivers fish or "spoil the lake" i just dont agree with akron we should be able to go in their and fish as much as we want and, release the fish! that guy must hav had 30 pounds of crappie in that bucket. Im not one of those shore fisherman that leave all of their trash lying around and while i was down their i picked up half a garbage bag full of worm cups, beer cans, plastic bottles and a bunch of other stuff. I guess i could go fish the only "leagal" place (rt. 14) so i do.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Bassin, this most likely won't do any good because you seem to have your mind set that you can do whatever you want. But I'll give it a shot anyways. First off, Icebucketjohn will be the one issuing you your criminal tresspassing ticket when he catches you, and he will. Secondly, one of my neighbors is a police officer, if he see's you anywhere near his property you won't have to worry about getting a ticket from Icebucketjohn. I have another neighbor who has in the past shot at fishermen in front of his property.If you don't believe me check out the records at the Akron courthouse. Then there's me, and you don't want to be anywhere near my property if the dogs are outside.This is by no means a threat,you can do what you want. We do not own any part of the water, but do watch out for each others property........Mark


----------



## BASSINaDL

but its legal to fish off the causeway, right? id never walk onto other peoples property just to fish, and your posts sound like that would be impossible to even get to the water on akrons property.


----------



## Mushijobah

Give it up BASSIN. You're asking all the wrong questions to a crowd who will be the ones issuing you a ticket. Not worth a trip to juvie court. You want to get your drivers license at 16, right?


----------



## creekcrawler

Heh, I could play devil's advocate and say do it now while you're a juvenile. . . but I won't.

Besides Bassin, one minute you're talking about sneaking along the banks, and the next you're saying you were fishing off the causeway.
Sounds to me more like you're trolling.

We all know that Akron is a **** about Rockwell.
We all also know there's not a dang thing we can do about it.

If I could only get a kayak/submarine, there'd be some fun!


----------



## fishinnick

Are you allowed to fish the spillway(cuyahoga) right below the lake?


----------



## snag

fishinnick said:


> Are you allowed to fish the spillway(cuyahoga) right below the lake?


 nope the last time i drove by there it was posted all around the bridge and below.. yrs ago u could fish around there but that was then not now....


----------



## snake69

Bassin,
Go down 20, 30 maybe even 40 posts and read IcebucketJohns posts/several. Might just be some of the best advice you'll ever get. At the very least, just read it and think about it. To me, it sounds as if you're very determined, so see what the end results COULD BE!!


----------



## BASSINaDL

ya your right on that one


----------



## BASSINaDL

looking into fishing the causeway, i never fished their before.


----------



## creekcrawler

Heh, I remember my older bro' telling stories about sneaking into Rockwell & Pippin - *back in the late60' - early 70's* when he was in Kent.
He was always running from rangers. 

I was just talking to him about tht a few weeks ago.
There was another little lake back there, somewhere off the tracks. We just called it the "Bog". He couldn't remember 
where it was though. Dang 60's. . ..


----------



## bassmastermjb

Bassin, you are allowed to fish the causeway.Icebucketjohn put it this way to some customers in the baitshop a couple weeks ago. You can fish the causeway anywhere there's a guardrail, plain and simple. The fishing will be real good anywhere along that stretch in April and May, alot of big largemouth, pike and smallies are there for the pickins.The fishing is not closed down below the dam in the river. The railroad put up the "No Fishing" signs. They have been doing alot of work on the underside of the tressel and don't want anyone parked there when they have time to work on it...........Mark


----------



## icebucketjohn

Can City of Akron Watershed Rangers catch everyone illegally fishing Lake Rockwell? *The answer is a NO*..* but do you want to be one of the persons who does get caught?* 

The hardest part of my job is carrying out such duties... especially if we've previously met., but I have no hesitation whatsoever in doing so no matter who. 
*

Be warned: We have plenty of NEW gear for day-time & night-time surveillance. * 

*The powers above me in the city of Akron are extremely serious on trespassing matters around Lake Pippen & Lake Rockwell. (Just look at the new fencing being installed along St Rt 14 and Diagonal Rd... plus the new fence & signs installed last year around Lake Pippen., i.e Towner's Woods)*

But mark my word: *ZERO TOLERANCE.* *IF YOU'RE CAUGHT, YOU'LL BE GETTING A GIFT, COMPLIMENTS OF AKRON MUNICIPAL COURT.*

There are hundreds of other places to enjoy Ohio's fishing resources without the hassle of always looking over your shoulder and worrying about getting caught. 

Let's face it. It may be worth the risk UNTIL YOU GET CAUGHT. 

_*Please don't push it... *_

Go ahead & fish along St Rt 14.,_ *where permitted.* _ Heck, I'll even stop by to introduce myself and see how you're doing. I hope you catch bucket fulls. Just do it within the permitted areas.

Have fun, but leave the place in better condition than what you found it. In other words, pick up some of the litter. (Put it near the road and the Rangers will pick it up). It'll go a long way in possibly opening up other areas for fisherman.


----------



## BASSINaDL

THANK YOU! thats all i wanted to hear is that their is a (legal) spot to fish in the actual lake.


----------



## CrappieFisher

Ok, I'm sure this subject has been brought up several times, but here it goes again. Where can you park by the lake? Coming in from Streetsboro, can you still park at the last house on the left??? Or is there a place just past the lake going torwards, Revena??

Thank you!
Frank


----------



## spec-man

back in the early 80's, we used to fish the 14 bridge. 14 to 16 inch crappies were a norm.


----------



## bassmastermjb

CrappeiFisher, you can still park at the white house for a couple bucks or if you have a pick-up truck, you can park in the field on the left right after you pass the bridge..........Mark


----------



## CrappieFisher

Ok thank you Mark. I was talking with some family members yesterday at my Moms 80th suprise birhtday party, and they were saying that you couldn't park at that house anymore, but you would know better than anyone! I'm going to give you a call this week, and i want to come out and see your bait shop.

Thank you!
Frank


----------



## rustyhooks

i parked there last week, marks suggestion, gave the guy 4 bucks and all was good.


----------



## Thesilverback

What about the damn can you fish that, mark?


----------



## CrappieFisher

Thanks for the input rustyhooks, did you do any good???


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

A question to Icebucket.., I drove by on 14 today how long are they going to take to put up the new fence.. One guy was digging a post hole with a two handle digger.. Tell them they have tractors with a thing on the back they call post hole diggers .. Sure save time and a back ache..LOL...JIM....CL....


----------



## icebucketjohn

Way too much of a hassle to bring a tractor & auger all the way from the Water Treatment Plant to Rt 14. I was one of the guys handling a post hole digger and spud bar putting in locust posts.... working with CSW (Community Service Workers). (In other words, I was a "Chain Gang Boss"... something like the movie: "Cool Hand Luke"). 

With 2-2 man crews, it's only taking a few days to dig them. (Today we dug 12 holes - 30" deep & installed the posts). We only have another day or so for post holes then we'll be installing the fence. along


----------



## Snakecharmer

icebucketjohn said:


> I was one of the guys handling a post hole digger and spud bar putting in locust posts.... working with CSW (Community Service Workers). (In other words, I was a "Chain Gang Boss"... something like the movie: "Cool Hand Luke").


Were these guys you busted for fishing in a no fishing area?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Trying to watch with all the oncomming traffic...I saw you but I could not tell that was a shotgun laying over your arm.. Well someone has to keep them in line.. Keep them busy they did the crime now they do the time....JIM....CL....:handcuffs:....:handcuffs:


----------



## icebucketjohn

I was the one with the dark sunglasses!!!

Due to confidentially matters, I cannot disclose whether the CSW (Community Service Workers) were people Rangers have busted for trespassing or other violations.


----------



## rustyhooks

CrappieFisher said:


> Thanks for the input rustyhooks, did you do any good???


sorry crappie, didnt mean to leave that out ,. not even a nibble


----------



## CrappieFisher

Thanks Rustyhooks, it may be a bit too early yet to fish at Rockwell. I'll give it a coupel more weeks. Looks as if we are having a cool spring so far.


----------



## CrappieFisher

Will your bait shop be open tomorrow?? I'm thinking of running out to meet you and check out Rockwell.

Hope to hear from you tonight!
Frank


----------



## BASSINaDL

we drove by their this afternoon and saw probably 5 people fishing and another 10 walking down to fish.... what would be biting by the causeway this time of year?


----------



## BASSINaDL

*and what would you use?


----------



## Rod Hawg

I'm guessing Crappie. I did real well today at my pond with a hook, minnow, and splitshot or bobber.


----------



## Talltales08

Howdy all, I just found this site and want to be sure I'm not reading info that's no longer in effect for lake Rockwell. I maybe moving to the area soon and have traveled RT14 only a few times, but have wondered why I haven't seen anyone fishing the lake. I now understand why there's no boats on the water, but want to make sure that the 3 locations mentioned are still legal to fish as of this date 7/14/2013 ? If so, I may need advice/directions on where to locate them being brand new to the area.

Thanks in advance and happy fishing.


----------



## RedJada

Talltales08 said:


> Howdy all, I just found this site and want to be sure I'm not reading info that's no longer in effect for lake Rockwell. I maybe moving to the area soon and have traveled RT14 only a few times, but have wondered why I haven't seen anyone fishing the lake. I now understand why there's no boats on the water, but want to make sure that the 3 locations mentioned are still legal to fish as of this date 7/14/2013 ? If so, I may need advice/directions on where to locate them being brand new to the area.
> 
> Thanks in advance and happy fishing.


 Welcome to OGF. You can fish under the RT14 bridge. But there is no parking anywhere. You can contact Marks Bait & Tackle for more info on the parking thing.
Anything off of lake Rockwell Rd is off limits. 
I see people fishing the RR tracks/bridge on Ravenna rd by the treatment plant but I dont know if that is still legal. Again, you can contact Marks bait and tackle for info on fishing lake Rockwell. Or contact icebuckjon here on OGF. You dont want him to contact you while fishing lake Rockwell.


----------



## Talltales08

Thanks for the info. I hope I'll be moved into the area by the 1st of the month.

I'm mainly a Cat and Crappie fisherman but go by the rule "If it's biting that's what I'm fishing for." kinda guy.


----------



## jimthepolack

Who and when put Walleye and Stripers in there ? I find this very hard to believe. If the state put them in there we would have heard about it. They have no reason to put them in there. Especially when we can't fish the lake. Bill Gressard (former Record- Courier sports writer) wrote an article in the late '70's about a Musky getting caught @ Rockwell. They checked it (scales) and said it came from West Branch. I think it's another "urban legend".


----------



## Snakecharmer

jimthepolack said:


> *Who and when put Walleye and Stripers in there ? I find this very hard to believe*. If the state put them in there we would have heard about it. They have no reason to put them in there. Especially when we can't fish the lake. Bill Gressard (former Record- Courier sports writer) wrote an article in the late '70's about a Musky getting caught @ Rockwell. They checked it (scales) and said it came from West Branch. I think it's another "urban legend".


The walleye probably came from Ladue as they are connected by the Cuyahoga River.ODNR stocks LaDue with walleye annually. Sorry, sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## jimthepolack

Snakecharmer said:


> The walleye probably came from Ladue as they are connected by the Cuyahoga River.ODNR stocks LaDue with walleye annually. Sorry, sounds reasonable to me.


The Walley makes sense, but STRIPERS ??


----------



## gnk81

when i was younger my dad was a foreman at the city of akron water plant and we had a key to get back in there and when a certain ranger would be working...wont mention any names...i would drive back in there and oh man i wish the camera phone was invented cause man did we catch some pigs! those were the good ole days...40 inch pike slammin your lure at the bank...10 lb bass...18 plus inch craps...oh was it fun


----------



## Snakecharmer

jimthepolack said:


> The Walley makes sense, but STRIPERS ??


Probably an angler stocking from a West Branch catch. I don't believe I ever heard of a striper stocking in LaDue or East Branch. Or maybe a bird stocking?


----------



## bassmastermjb

In all my fishing excursions on Lake Rockwell, which are many over the years, I've only caught 2 stripers, largest was almost 10lbs, largest northern was 48", largest crappie 18 1/2"( I've seen a 22" that was caught by someone else), 2 largest bass went over 12lbs and numerous cats in the 30-40lb range and got spooled more times than I care to admit. I've lived on Lake Rockwell the past 27 years and used to fish it hard 2- 3 times a day. Now let the bashing begin..............Mark


----------



## Snakecharmer

bassmastermjb said:


> In all my fishing excursions on Lake Rockwell, which are many over the years, I've only caught 2 stripers, largest was almost 10lbs, largest northern was 48", largest crappie 18 1/2"( I've seen a 22" that was caught by someone else), 2 largest bass went over 12lbs and numerous cats in the 30-40lb range and got spooled more times than I care to admit. I've lived on Lake Rockwell the past 27 years and used to fish it hard 2- 3 times a day. Now let the bashing begin..............Mark


You've been fortunate to live on that piece of paradise! (Plus you get the cream of the live bait)


----------



## Lewzer

> I've lived on Lake Rockwell the past 27 years


That wouldn't be paradise, that would be torture! All that beautiful water lapping at my backyard and I can't touch it!!!!
I would be in jail!!! (and I know the stories Mark).


----------



## TIGHTLINER

Mark:
What kind of catfish? Channels, Flatheads or Blues? Any truth to the rumor about a Rouge Sturgeon in there?!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jimthepolack

Snakecharmer said:


> Probably an angler stocking from a West Branch catch. I don't believe I ever heard of a striper stocking in LaDue or East Branch. Or maybe a bird stocking?


 They only stock Walleye @ LaDue. Of course, some moron dumped those white perch in there, and chances are the same idiot put them in East Branch too. They hit East Branch first, then a couple yrs later @ LaDue. That's why they have fines, but it's almost impossible to catch them. I'd like to meet him though.....for about 7 seconds before he hits the ground.


----------



## lureluzer

Has anyone been fishing there recently? How is it and what for? My girlfriend just moved up there and I'm anxious to try it out after reading this thread. I really want to go night fishing from a bank. Haven't done it in years

I love this app!


----------



## Rockwell pounder

eyecatchum2 said:


> I have lived within 1 mile of Rockwell for 30+ yrs. I used to catch lots of big crappie and L.M. bass in the 70's and 80's, then all the signs and p.lot got closed - due to all the trash.
> The area around RT.14 got filled in with all the sediment from the river, most of the area now is maybe 2 FOW. when the level is up, only place worth fishing is the actual river channel. I have never heard or seen a walleye or striper from this lake, some people like to make things up since it is a "closed" lake, and let their imagination run wild with all the "BIG" "RECORD" fish swimming in there. It can have good fishing in the spring, very small window of opportunity, but will never be close to what it was.


----------



## creekcrawler

I'd have to say walleye for sure, they'd come from upstream at LaDue. Heard it from someone who is very reliable that there are/were stripers in there. Guess we'll never really know though . . .


----------



## Rockwell pounder

eyecatchum2 said:


> I have lived within 1 mile of Rockwell for 30+ yrs. I used to catch lots of big crappie and L.M. bass in the 70's and 80's, then all the signs and p.lot got closed - due to all the trash.
> The area around RT.14 got filled in with all the sediment from the river, most of the area now is maybe 2 FOW. when the level is up, only place worth fishing is the actual river channel. I have never heard or seen a walleye or striper from this lake, some people like to make things up since it is a "closed" lake, and let their imagination run wild with all the "BIG" "RECORD" fish swimming in there. It can have good fishing in the spring, very small window of opportunity, but will never be close to what it was.


----------



## Rockwell pounder

Don’t talk about something you don’t know not, maybe you just suck and can’t catch ****, cause ive caught several 24inch+ walleye and almost 40 inch pike


----------



## Rockwell pounder

Stop the cap mark. You run a gas stationed sized bait shop, not the lake.


----------



## Rockwell pounder

BASSINaDL said:


> but its legal to fish off the causeway, right? id never walk onto other peoples property just to fish, and your posts sound like that would be impossible to even get to the water on akrons property.


Alright buddy, here’s what I say, **** everybody and full send her.


----------



## johnboy111711

OH MAN! Sun's out, Trolls out!


----------



## bobberbucket

Thread from 08’ & new member been here for an hour coming in swinging over a lake that NOBODY can legally fish anymore. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> Thread from 08’ & new member been here for an hour coming in swinging over a lake that NOBODY can legally fish anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny how that works... And decides to attack one of the few legit small business owners in the fishing community. guessing there is some bad blood?


----------



## Bassthumb

Clearly a kid......


----------



## creekcrawler

LOL. No comment, 'cause it wouldn't be nice.


----------



## McMish

Wow, that was so terrible its .... art


----------



## DHower08

Rockwell pounder said:


> Don’t talk about something you don’t know not, maybe you just suck and can’t catch ****, cause ive caught several 24inch+ walleye and almost 40 inch pike





Rockwell pounder said:


> Alright buddy, here’s what I say, **** everybody and full send her.



Damn junior. Instead of pounding rockwell go pound one out and relax.


----------



## flyasf

just read this whole thread, basically where tf do i park and where do i fish from the bank, Im tryna fish here and catch a massive pike lmk


----------



## flyasf

Mark are you still out there, or maybe the guy who lets people park for 3 dollars. All of those posts were made in 2008 and not sure if those guys are still around.


----------



## matticito

flyasf said:


> Im tryna fish here and catch a massive pike lmk


ladue has pike. The river elsewhere has pike


----------



## black dog '16

I haven't been on this website in years, and as I looked through all the other posts I came upon this one. I had forgotten about it, but I started this post back in 2008! I am stunned to see how many people responded to it and the memories it bought back to people who fished Rockwell years ago. I hope like hell that everybody who responded through the years are still fishing and in good health. I am, and am still on the water in my bass hunter boat. Time sure flies. Black Dog was my black lab who we had to put down in 2016. I still think about him from time to time. Hence, black dog'16. Keep casting fellas.


----------



## flyasf

black dog '16 said:


> I haven't been on this website in years, and as I looked through all the other posts I came upon this one. I had forgotten about it, but I started this post back in 2008! I am stunned to see how many people responded to it and the memories it bought back to people who fished Rockwell years ago. I hope like hell that everybody who responded through the years are still fishing and in good health. I am, and am still on the water in my bass hunter boat. Time sure flies. Black Dog was my black lab who we had to put down in 2016. I still think about him from time to time. Hence, black dog'16. Keep casting fellas.


_* salute *_


----------

